# First time for everything.



## baracudaboy (Aug 23, 2009)

Oh look, a total kid with no where to go but onward.

Um, its come to a point in my life where there is NOTHING in my town that could help me get ahead. no jobs, the work whatsoever.
and i only have about $120 to my name so I can't even afford the $150 a month apartment that my friend could get me in with.
I really feel that I am being pushed out of the city I love against my will, and under these shitty circumstances I guess I will have to deal with the fact that I might have to just hit the road and look for opportunity somewhere else.

I've read the forums for a while. i've read tips, tricks, stories, lists, all of it. and yet I am so scared. Scared that I won't be able to do it. And yeeah, of course I'm coming off like a total beginner here, but thats pretty much what I am.
I guess I've always wanted to travel the world. as a child I always loved characters like robin hood, and pirates, and people who didn't rely in a certain homestead but made a home where they hung their hat. That appealed to me, but that now its so very real I don't know exactly how I feel about it.

So what should I do, should I slum around this shit hole of eureka that I care about, or hit the road with the knowledge I have and just take the risk of it being not the best experience.
I guess both ends don't sound that appealing.
haha, lifes a bitch. whatever.

give me your opinion, because i've thought about it too much myself and my brain is tired.


----------



## finn (Aug 23, 2009)

Oooh, reading is no substitute for practice and experience, you got to go and try things out to know if you're any good at it. But take note that an actual roof over your head, aside from the money thing, has a lot of advantages, since squatting is like a part time job in itself, in the way that traveling is like a full time job. So my advice is to slum around in your home town, practice your skills and couchsurf a bit, and then get the hell out when you're good and ready to tackle a place that you don't know so well (but still do some research before you go to a place, you know, basic prep).


----------



## iamwhatiam (Aug 24, 2009)

the greatest risk is not taking one right?
yes it's scary takin flight from the nest that first time, but once you have yer wings it's the best feeling... if you want to live the life you're reading about, go for it. i'm sure you don't want to look back one day and.....yea...

~good luck and happy trails


----------



## drun_ken (Aug 24, 2009)

either stick yer fukin thumb out and go....or jump on a train that isn't moving yet...or hell get a job and fukin slave yer life away...but stop being scarred...don't get me wrong...flight or fight yo...but still no matter what if yer scared and yea don't have yer heart behind it...youll allways just regret shit...no regrets yo...yer life is what ya make it...just make it worth while....that and have fun....always have fun...otherwise...its all fer nuthin...


----------

